# ~Spring Kicking Sugar Support Thread! ~



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

There looked to be a big interest in a support thread for kicking sugar so I thought I'd go ahead and start one. Please feel free to join us daily, weekly, or whenever. The purpose of the thread is for support in kicking sugar be that totally sugar free, limiting your sugar intake, or cutting out certain foods. We'll all have different boundaries, methods, and goals which I hope we'll discuss here.

I'd like to encourage those who are already living sugar-free or have limited their sugar to also join us as your BTDT advice would be so helpful.

I hope this thread will serve as support and encouragement for each of us and we move toward our goals or try to maintain them.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

OK so I guess I'll start. I am certainly addicted to Sugar and am in much need of support if I'm going to kick it. I don't have a full blown plan on how to do that just yet but I think gradually is going to work best for me. I need to kick the candy and baked goods first and foremost because that's where most of my issues stem.

More later...got to go get some lunch.


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

thanks for starting this rachel. I guess I am trying to limit my sugar intake. my primary reason is that I crave it a lot, and actually notice I get nervous when I'm around sweets, and I also try to even out my cycles and have read that limiting my sugar intake might be helpful. so there!
my "no sugar" days will mean: no sweets, cookies, cakes, bars, chocolate. It will not mean no added sugar as in fruit soy yogurt or some sauces. just clarifying that.

yesterday was a no sugar day!







: (I'm using this to convince me it's yummy w/o sugar, too!







)
today isn't over yet, but i'm hopeful.


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

:







:







:

YAY! I'm so excited! Thanks for starting this Rachel.

Ok. So, I too will be avoiding mostly baked goods, chocolate, and candy right now. I try not to feed my kids much with HFCS in it, I just need to follow that rule myself! But I'm content to give up the obvious sugars now and work on the rest later.

It's so great to have this because now I'll be accountable and will be sooo embarassed if I have to come on here and tell you guys I failed! Not only that, but with Easter around the corner I will need a ton of support.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## bootini (Dec 20, 2007)

Back in January I did Dr. Joshi's Holistic Detox which removes wheat, dairy and sugar from your diet for three weeks (among other items). His does not involve taking supplemenets or "special" drinks. I did it mostly to see if I react to wheat as I tested positive in an allergy test.

Much to my surprise, the 3 weeks did a "reset" on my system and I did indeed not crave sugar at the end. I am a confirmed chocoholic, and other than some cake on my son's birthday Feb. 2 and a couple of truffles at Valentine's, I have remained sweet treat free!

I did introduce wheat and dairy back into my diet but only whole grain, sprouted grain and organic dairy. Fruit is also back, which he severely limits during those three weeks.

And to boot... 12 pounds melted off! If I could only get the last 10 to melt...


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

subbing, b/c as an-on-my-way-to-skid-row addict, I join every one of these threads and have been really down on myself for how out of control I have gotten again. Some success in the past - cold turkey, high protein was really helpful. Also did a food addiction 12-step for a time - Food Addicts in Recovery Anonymous, but that was really extreme - cultish, really.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

You guys are so welcome! Thanks for joining me.

So to pick back up where I left off. My goals right now are to avoid the obvious sugar exactly as oceane said here:

Quote:

my "no sugar" days will mean: no sweets, cookies, cakes, bars, chocolate. It will not mean no added sugar as in fruit soy yogurt or some sauces. just clarifying that.
I eat way too many sweets and my cravings are getting the best of me. I'm also starting to get headaches a lot and I think it might be from the sugar rush, but not sure. I have started journaling what I'm eating and at what times just to get a general idea of when my cravings are hitting me hardest and also too see just how much sugar I'm eating. Yesterday was scary! My motivation is not to lose weight, although it really wouldn't hurt my feelings, but to just be able to get my body back to a balanced, natural state.

I plan to take it one day at a time. I'll be journaling a little while longer and trying to limit sweets over the weekend and plan Monday as my first no sweets day. So looks like I found my plan.


----------



## bhawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah! I need to break the addiction SO bad. I'm so glad to have a support group. Like some of the others, I'm just going to first try to cut out obvious sugar in my diet, mainly in the form of baked goods and chocolate. I would really like to cut out all sugar, but I feel as though I should be realistic. I plan for my first sugar-free day to be next Wednesday. I know that may seem a long way off, but I'm having a big get together next Tuesday and I don't want to get started just to see myself fall off the wagon. I'm thinking that after that I'll have nothing standing in my way except myself


----------



## Bailey (Sep 23, 2005)

What a great idea! But I think I'll start tomorrow...its my daughter's first birthday today and I just made cheesecake


----------



## Bailey (Sep 23, 2005)

So I have a question...if I go completely sugar free, what do you do for birthday's/special holidays like easter? What kind of things are good low sugar/no sugar recipes? Our extended family revolves around birthday's and special events and get togethers and I see that this will be the biggest struggle for me. I can control what I make in my house but not in others. But I also recognize for me what a slippery slope sugar is...and too much makes me really grumpy and a bad parent. I believe I can do better.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bailey* 
So I have a question...if I go completely sugar free, what do you do for birthday's/special holidays like easter?

I think it really depends on what sugar free means for you. For me it means "refined sugar free", I still eat honey, which opens a lot of options. If you're completely sugar free, how about stevia, xylitol, etc.?

Mostly for sweets I'll make custard, ice cream, cheesecake or almond pound cake (I'm grain free as well). All of those except the ice cream could be made with stevia.

If you're cutting out all sweets, for the first few weeks of detox, I really recommend avoiding all sweets including honey, dried fruit, maple syrup and even stevia, as well as refined grains (white rice, flour, etc.). Stick with whole foods through the detox period. Once past that, honey, stevia and dried fruits can be added, if you are careful with portion control. Maple usually is a good idea to wait a bit longer.

For no sugar "desserts", my best recommendation is to find a sweet fruit (pear, banana, strawberry, etc.) and top it with some fresh whipped cream (not the stuff in the can) that has been whipped with a little vanilla extract and sprinkle the whole thing with cinnamon or cardamom. Those are flavors (vanilla, cinnamon, cardamom) that convince our brains that this is something sweet even if it's not all that sweet. Add a handful of chopped nuts to your fruit and cream for some texture if you like. This is what I relied upon when I first went sugar free. Don't use a tart fruit like out-of-season raspberries, they really need sweetening. The interesting thing is that when I eat this in front of other people they always comment on how good it looks, and I've had several people comment that they'd rather have that than whatever's being served.


----------



## Bailey (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas, Cristeen. And you know, it is true that I would rather eat a bowl of fruit with whipped cream than cake or something similar. Its just that I don't think of that initially. I think so much of it is changing your mindset and habits to reflect different foods. And yes, I mean more "refined sugar free" than absolutely no sugar. I'm hoping to be fairly strict in the beginning to to set some good habits while still using the honey/maple syrup for some baking....but not too much


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bailey* 
I think so much of it is changing your mindset and habits to reflect different foods. And yes, I mean more "refined sugar free" than absolutely no sugar. I'm hoping to be fairly strict in the beginning to to set some good habits while still using the honey/maple syrup for some baking....but not too much









My DH and I were just discussing this not 10 minutes ago. We were invited to a friend's house for dinner tomorrow night and he was almost in a panic about what to feed me. He was so busy concentrating on what I can't have that he couldn't see what I can have. Once you start concentrating on the "cans" instead of the "can'ts", it becomes much easier. Most of the time it's a no-brainer for me anymore.

I will warn you to be careful with the maple syrup. For me at least, it is much worse than honey in stimulating cravings and binge eating. I stick to baking it into something for the most part. I also recommend going with a stronger flavored honey if you can find it. The stronger the flavor the harder it is to binge on, IMO. I use mesquite which is a good full-bodied honey, and I've found because of the flavor I can use less of it than a lighter honey... not because it's sweeter but because the flavor comes through and convinces my brain that it is sweeter than it actually is. In really sweet things like ice cream the flavor gets cloying after a few bites, so I can't eat very much of it.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

I am here to join you all. I need the support and encouragement!

I am done day 2 of being sugar free. I have had some orange juice, cut with seltzer, but no coffee (I drink it with cream and sugar), no muffins or donuts, no bread, no sweet anything but some grapes and bananas.

Already I feel somewhat better. I am battling a headache and some serious bitchyness, but that is to be expected. I dont feel as bloated as I usually do, and the biggest thing for me, is that I dont have that addiction to carbs and the never ending eating that I do when I eat sugar and a lot of carbs. I can actually go all evening without feeling that need to scavenge for something to eat every 15 minutes.

I am planning on not eating any sugar for the first month or so. I am not worrying too much about it in certain things, tho I cut out all sauces and stuff like that. I will be cutting out grains and breads next week, but not stressing about those too much right now, although I havent had any except some rice in sushi..

I need to change my diet and my life. I have severe exzema that in soo intense right now I can barely make a fist, as my skin cracks. I also have a ton of other issues and I am hoping to help myself with diet.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Just lurking a little bit...


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

I have given up sugar before, but now I am having the hardest time with it









Last November I made a commitment towards better health and weight-loss and have been making fantastic progress overall. Mostly I avoid treats, but will indulge every once in a while.

This last week my DF was out of town and I just kept convincing myself all of these little treats were okay, I "needed" them! Now, though, I'm having the hardest time stopping







I totally broke in to my girl's Easter candy and have finished almost a whole bag of jelly beans, have had cookies, chocolates, you name it. I'm craving the sugar soooo badly now! I can't stop thinking about having more treats!

So, I want to join you all. I don't know how to get over this initial hump, though. What are your suggestions?


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, I've really done it now! I fell off the wagon. Only 3 days under my belt and now I have to start all over







. I'm definitely an emotional eater. We had a really bad weekend with the twins and my husband and I were at the end of our rope. We dropped them off at grandma's and went to get ice cream.

So I'm just here to tell you all who have gone cold turkey that IT's NOT WORTH IT! DON'T DO IT! DO NOT GIVE IN TO THE CRAVINGS!

So here's me putting it behind me and starting over again on day ONE. Crap.

Mamamilkers, perhaps I'm not a good one for advice right now, but since you've already quit sugar before at least you know you can do this! Despite my screw up, the best way for me is just cold turkey, but I think you really have to be sick of the way sugar is making you feel and really get it in your head to stop on a certain date.

One thing that's helped with the cravings (until today!) is to cut an apple in fourths, stick two cloves in each slice, simmer them in a little bit of water until they're soft and then take out the cloves and sprinkle w/ cinnamon. This is so so good and full of fiber too.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

I am at the end of day 4 and still going strong. It has been going pretty good, not very many cravings and the ones I do get I am foiling with lots of fats, meats and veggies.

Dinner tongiht was meat (beef, shredded carrot, peppers, onions herbs and spices) stuffed cabbage slow cooked in tomato sauce and fresh french beans sauteed in butter and garlic. Awesome!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm cutting down on sugar, but not cutting it out exactly. Maybe.









I use too much, and I realize it was becoming a problem so I know I need to do something. I do love to bake and I love coffee and hot cocoa and chocolate and etc. I'd like to bake with a healthy, low carb/low blood sugar affecting sweetner. I'm trying to get totally away from Splenda and the like.

I had some kind of sugary cereal lastnight, but I've not had any sweetened tea or coffee in a week. That's a huge deal for me.

Late night is the freaking worst! I get so sweet carb crazy.







:


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

abomgardner417 - This process is so hard. I can imagine I will never be prefect and I'm not really trying to be. Just take it day by day and you should be so proud of yourself for picking yourself back up and moving forward!

nym- Woot for 4 days! That's awesome!

UnschoolnMa- Glad to have you join in!







:

I am still phasing out. I've realized that I just don't have it in me to go completely sugar free but I am trying to limit it as much as possible. I agree that nights are bad. Anytime I get bored I want something sugary and it's just horrible. I totally go on auto pilot and that's scary. I'm hoping to get some boiled eggs done up tonight so I have something yummy to snack on with some protein in it. I've also bought some dry roasted cashews for some added fats.

Good luck day everyone!


----------



## Bailey (Sep 23, 2005)

Going without sweetened tea/coffee is proving to be the hardest for me. Its such a comfort thing!


----------



## ricemom3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would love to join in!

I think for me though, it is cutting way down. I have to be honest with myself about what I am willing to do. At this point I enjoy my coffee too much to give it up. I have switched to (back and forth) pure cane and raw sugar. I figure at least we are getting rid of the overprocessed stuff. My weakness that I need to overcome is treats - chocolate and ice cream. If I can get over those cravings, I will feel successful.
Since having our youngest (he's 8 mo old) I have wanted to change a lot of the family's eating habits. It's funny that as I am starting to offer him solids, I really look at what the rest of us eat, and think would I give that to him? If the answer is no, then maybe the rest of us shouldn't eat it either. I know that my coffee falls into that, but just don't want to give up my two cups a day, yet.

Good job everyone, I am very impressed with what I've read you are all doing.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm looking at it. Since DS3 was born, I've noticed that I'm having really strong blood sugar slumps after consuming something high-sugar. I don't want to call it sugar-free, because I can live without that pressure right now, but I'm needing to address this.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

I saw a few of you are just looking at your diet and maybe seeing a problem and I think that is a great first step! This thread is for all of us wanting to kick sugar, be that a little or a lot. Good luck to your new beginnings. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Another good day for me. No sugar added to any of my drinks, and low sugar/carb snacks all day.









I am going to get some stevia and/or xylitol to experiment with in baking.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I got agave. I made an amazing curd tart sweetened with honey at the weekend, and it tasted better than anything I've eaten all year. Given that I need baking in the house to keep my horde of locusts full, I think baking with substitutes is going to be one of my first steps- before I go cold turkey, even. They've recently dropped their sugar intake too, and we've seen a difference.


----------



## womama (Mar 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abomgardner417* 
So I'm just here to tell you all who have gone cold turkey that IT's NOT WORTH IT! DON'T DO IT! DO NOT GIVE IN TO THE CRAVINGS!



Thank you for writing that!

I was super excited to open up this thread and as I started reading words like donuts, chocolate, cake I felt myself getting anxious and craving those things-crazy, huh?

I have been sugar/processed food free for the last 3 dyas. I am going to try and stay this way for 2-4 weeks.

I have problems with yeast and sugar addiction. I realize I need to do something drastic to help my body heal itself.

I started keeping a journal which has been really helpful and motivating.

I think the "idea" of eating something sweet is so much more intoxicating than actually eating the food. So I have been trying to keep that in mind as I walk by boxes of donuts and cookies at work today. "That donut will only be a disappointment once it's in your mouth."-My Mantra today!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Does anyone have any good info about xylitol? I'm definitely joining this thread









My main issues are baked goods and sugar in my coffee. I'm going to reduce my coffee sugar by half and/or use an alternative - what is best?

For baked goods, as long as we don't buy packaged cookies or treats, I'll be fine. I occasoinally bake, but I really just can't stop baking for the kiddies, and most defintely can't stop eating it if I bake it







But, if I wait until the craving subsides, I won't overdo it.

My biggest problem is that I have a HUGE association with sweets after a meal. I've been eating one or two dark chocolate hershey kisses and then stop for at least 10 minutes - usually the desire for sweets is gone then.

Great thread!


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

UnschoolnMa, Congrats on 3 days! Let us know how those alternatives are if you get a hold of them.

Flapjack, is agave like honey?

Womama, Woo hoo to another 3 day-er. You ladies are doing so awesome at this. The journaling can really help you see patterns, at least it has for me. And I TOTALLY feel you on this statement!

Quote:

I think the "idea" of eating something sweet is so much more intoxicating than actually eating the food.
PG, i haven't done much research on the alternative natural sweeteners beside honey of course and I don't think honey would be very good in coffee, eh? I also have an association with sweets after a meal!

I'm a BIG diet coke drinker and I'm happy to report I've been DC free for four days! I've heard DC referred to as crack and liquid ecstasy in the last week, one of which was my acupuncturist. So I decided to kick that habit also. I've also read that drinking sweetened drinks makes you crave sugary snacks.

Sugar intake yesterday was good, not great, but better. I've also been hitting the gym again!


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

great job everyone!
I need to report that I ate homemade pancakes twice and had one hot chocolate. Both don't necessarily fall into my avoidance category but I must at least be aware that they contained sugar. so that's only a







for the past week.

ok, so Easter. we're staying at the in-laws on Sunday and Monday. There will be cake, and there will be sweets. I'm thinking if I eat one piece of cake and just put away the sweets we're given it's a reasonable choice. But whom could I the give the sweets to? I don't really want DH to eat them all either.


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Burtsgirl - way to go on dropping the dc!

oceane - I'm going to have a problem with Easter as well. My kids are too young to get a lot of candy, and right now my dh can eat whatever he wants cause I'm too busy concentrating on myself! Can you give any of it away - maybe take it to work or church or give it to people who don't care what they eat? I hate to waste things but I think in my house if I couldn't give it away I'd probably have to throw it away.

My main problem will be dinner at my mil's house. Her and I have had problems in the past and she is the type that will be very offended if I don't eat everything she makes, including the dessert. She won't understand that it's nothing personal. It would be easier to avoid her if there were a lot of other people, but it's just dh and me and kids so she'll know if I don't eat any. I think I'm just going to have to have a small small bite of whatever she has and tell her I just can't have sugar anymore due to my adrenal fatigue. Her solution will probably be to mix me up something with Splenda









Anyway, I haven't had sweets since my screw-up, so I'm on....day 3 who hoo!

Try to stay strong through Easter everybody!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Today is day 17 completely sugar-free for me.(No maple syrup, agave, stevia or anything!) I've barely eaten any refined carbs either. I'm eating loads of veggies and more fruit than ever. I feel fantastic, and my skin looks so much better. (It wasn't bad before, but now it's radiant.) This is the first time that I feel that this is a total lifestyle change, and not a temporary fix. I'm so happy!


----------



## cmoma (Aug 3, 2006)

great job ladies!

Count me in as well I have cut sugar out before but then it somehow creeps back in slowly at first then WAM! I recently have been majorly binging on chocolate. I truly do feel like sugar (refined anyway) is a drug and knowing how it affects me convinced me of this. The more I have the more I want it. I have a history of diabetes in my family and so the thought of becoming diabetic due to my overindulgences in sugar is just not ok with me. I cut out all the refined sugars about a week ago, and honestly I am not craving it anymore. I ate a bit of ice cream last night and it wasn't even good. If I don't have it I don't want it. I feel more stable to without it atleast the excess as I don't use it a whole lot at home. If I bake I use sucanat and it doesn't seem to affect me the way regular sugar does.

Anyway I'l try and pop in here now and again.

Good Luck to you all!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Agave nectar is kind of like honey. I wonder how it'd be in coffee or cocoa? It's not supposed to affect blood sugar levels drastically if memory serves.

I've been drinking my coffee with a bit of vanilla and soy. It's a change, but I think I am getting used to it.

Baking is an absolute must in our family so that is where my focus will be.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

So I have a question here... several of you have said that baking can't be eliminated for the family. So I'm kind of curious as to what you mean by that. Theoretically you're quitting sugar because of all the problems you see occurring in yourself, but are you not afraid of those same problems manifesting in the rest of the family?

Just wondering.


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom* 
Today is day 17 completely sugar-free for me.(No maple syrup, agave, stevia or anything!)

WOW! Way to go!


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
So I have a question here... several of you have said that baking can't be eliminated for the family. So I'm kind of curious as to what you mean by that. Theoretically you're quitting sugar because of all the problems you see occurring in yourself, but are you not afraid of those same problems manifesting in the rest of the family?

Just wondering.

I don't know if I was one of the one's that said that, but here's my take on it. My twins rarely eat sugar except maple syrup or honey so I don't have a lot to worry about there right now. DH is totally not into eating healthier and I can't force him, so for the time being I'm getting myself healthier and then I figure once the twins and I are all eating the same things, DH will have no choice! But until then I'm not going to put all my energy into trying to change someone who doesn't want to.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey, I want to join!

I'm not cutting out sugar entirely, but I've been cutting WAY back for a few weeks. I need to do some more experimenting, but I think a sugar binge one day triggers rages the next.







Not fun. Has anyone else noticed anything like this?


----------



## cmoma (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma* 
Hey, I want to join!

I'm not cutting out sugar entirely, but I've been cutting WAY back for a few weeks. I need to do some more experimenting, but I think a sugar binge one day triggers rages the next.







Not fun. Has anyone else noticed anything like this?

YUP, completely agree movingmomma! I usually have no control when eating chocolates like Lindt balls. I'll eat like three at one time then anothe later. Then the next and if theres none in the house I'll just crave it like crazy chocolate that is. I can't even keep chocolate chips in the house cause if their in my house I'll eat them ALL!!! I need to go to CA (chocoholics anonyomous lol!!)


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
So I have a question here... several of you have said that baking can't be eliminated for the family. So I'm kind of curious as to what you mean by that. Theoretically you're quitting sugar because of all the problems you see occurring in yourself, but are you not afraid of those same problems manifesting in the rest of the family?

Just wondering.

That's a totally legitimate question. For us, I'm still baking because my younger two only eat sweet things in very small quantities, and it's fun to have those treats. With whole grain flour, fruit and sugar substitutes, it's pretty harmless. The baking time with my 4 year old is also pretty great.

With my older two who are regularly out of the house, etc, it's either homemade cookies or other worse garbage. So, I'm choosing homemade goodies. Also, my oldest is now hugely involved in the peer scene and I'm willing to make some compromises in my ideals if it means our house is a fun place to hang out.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Doodlebugsmom, WHOA @ 17 days! Congrats! And thanks for joining us!

cmoma & MovingMomma,









UnschoolnMa, please let us know how the baking goes.

MovingMomma, I've never linked to two for me but it's rare I feel rage at all. I'm sure sugar affects different people in different ways though.

I'd love to get some yummy recipes for baking with natural sweeteners.

Yesterday I had another acupuncture/herbalist appt and she told me the sugar has got to go. So, looks like my gradual plan is out the window and cold turkey here I come. Fortunately, I have been decreasing so it shouldn't be too hard. Last night I really thought about it and made a firm decision that I will no longer ingest added sugar. We're taking it 5 days at a time. I was just about sick throwing away the fresh Italian creme cake I just made the day before. But I'm finally ready to just do this. My mom has type 2, so it's always been a concern of mine also and it's time to take some actions.

I'm planning on researching some alternatives today. I'll post my findings here. Hoping to find a few recipes also.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a great directory of natural sweeteners. Each has a little descriptive paragraph. There is also a chart comparing the sweeteners to sugar.

I think I'm going to go with agave. My acupuncturist recommended this one. It has lower glycemic levels than even honey and just seemed to be an all around good substitute. Rice has more sugar in it than agave but it's apparently very sweet. Once I try it I'll definately give a review. Would love to hear anyone elses experiences with agave.

This site has a nice article on agave and at the bottom of the page it has tons of recipes!







:


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't know if it was just in my mind or what, but honestly I felt 100% better after one day of no sugar. I never felt any withdraw symptoms or anything. Could've been the fact that I had a yeast infection. Nothing will help you kick sugar faster than that!







Another thing I gave up...let's see...it's been 21 days, is diet soda. I only drank a couple a week, but I wanted desperately to get off the artificial sweeteners. There's been no looking back. I don't even want the crap in my body.

All of this coincided with my plan of walking/jogging at least 4 miles a day, and 20-40 minutes of yoga. The yoga is awesome. I record it to DVR from FitTV, so I can usually find 20 minutes to escape to my room and do it while the kid(s) occupy themselves. I have so much more energy now. For all of January and February I felt like laying in bed constantly, which I did for the most part. I do struggle with SAD, but I think if I keep up my healthy living it will be significantly better next winter.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

cristeen, I know the problems are manifesting in my elder children as well, and my toddler appears to be sugar-sensitive. My boys school recently started offering school dinners which conform to the governments nutritional guidelines (i.e. no sugar or salt, thanks to Jamie Oliver) and they've been having them every day. I've noticed that they come home from school noticeably happier and crucially, they aren't ravenously hungry and whinging about snacks which can only be a good thing.
DD is seriously into baking right now, and cooking is our time to touch base and reconnect. Also, my family do a convincing impersonation of a horde of locusts and baking remains relatively cheap.
I have some bananas and blueberries to use up, so I'm going to have a go at agave/banana bread and agave/blueberry muffins and see how they turn out. I'll report back when I know


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I bake a lot and it's not something I am willing to stop doing. I make cookies, breads, cakes, cobblers, and brownies usually every day.









I'm the only one in my family reducing/kicking sugar. The kids aren't into it. They'll try whatever I come up with though LOL.








My son is almost 17 so he never turns down a baked good.


----------



## bhawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
Agave nectar is kind of like honey. I wonder how it'd be in coffee or cocoa? It's not supposed to affect blood sugar levels drastically if memory serves.

.

It's excellent for making hot cocoa!


----------



## bhawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, I've made it about 36 hrs now. That's better than some previous attempts, so I'm pretty proud. I'm really already noticing the cravings dropping. I still want sugar/sweets at the same time I always ate them (after meals) but it is already seeming easier to overcome. Hope I feel the same way this time next week!


----------



## Bailey (Sep 23, 2005)

It hasn't been a good day here







And its only the early afternoon. But, we'll start again.

About the baking....I've been thinking about thisfor a few weeks and personally I'm not willing to totally give up baking because I think it can be a postive things especially if we learn to do it with whole grains, lots of fruit and no refined sugars. My son love to help with adding thiings and its something we enjoy doing together. That said, I only bake 1 or 2 times a week and I tend to focus more on cooking different foods. When I bake, its a muffin or bread of some sort. If I bake cookies or brownies...they do not last a day. I have no self control so I do not have them in the house









Happy Thursday!


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma* 
Hey, I want to join!

I'm not cutting out sugar entirely, but I've been cutting WAY back for a few weeks. I need to do some more experimenting, but I think a sugar binge one day triggers rages the next.







Not fun. Has anyone else noticed anything like this?









yep. sugar can cause violent mood swings and for many personality types it's most recognizable as rage. ...and I'm one of them, also!


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abomgardner417* 
oceane - I'm going to have a problem with Easter as well. My kids are too young to get a lot of candy, and right now my dh can eat whatever he wants cause I'm too busy concentrating on myself! Can you give any of it away - maybe take it to work or church or give it to people who don't care what they eat? I hate to waste things but I think in my house if I couldn't give it away I'd probably have to throw it away.

My main problem will be dinner at my mil's house. Her and I have had problems in the past and she is the type that will be very offended if I don't eat everything she makes, including the dessert. She won't understand that it's nothing personal. It would be easier to avoid her if there were a lot of other people, but it's just dh and me and kids so she'll know if I don't eat any. I think I'm just going to have to have a small small bite of whatever she has and tell her I just can't have sugar anymore due to my adrenal fatigue. Her solution will probably be to mix me up something with Splenda









exactly the same here. Not issues with MIL but a very different understanding about nutrition. since I'm vegan she already accomodates me a lot so I'm definitely feeling pressure to not cause more trouble







I usually pack some extra fruit and after all it's my own decision how much I eat, I can't blame her for that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom* 
Today is day 17 completely sugar-free for me.(No maple syrup, agave, stevia or anything!) I've barely eaten any refined carbs either. I'm eating loads of veggies and more fruit than ever. I feel fantastic, and my skin looks so much better. (It wasn't bad before, but now it's radiant.) This is the first time that I feel that this is a total lifestyle change, and not a temporary fix. I'm so happy!

that is awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BurtsGirl* 

Yesterday I had another acupuncture/herbalist appt and she told me the sugar has got to go. So, looks like my gradual plan is out the window and cold turkey here I come. Fortunately, I have been decreasing so it shouldn't be too hard. Last night I really thought about it and made a firm decision that I will no longer ingest added sugar. We're taking it 5 days at a time. I was just about sick throwing away the fresh Italian creme cake I just made the day before. But I'm finally ready to just do this. My mom has type 2, so it's always been a concern of mine also and it's time to take some actions.

I think cold turkey can be tough but I'm sure you can do it. enjoy the process!


----------



## wombjuice (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Ladies, I'd like to join you all!

I've been an emotional eater all my life, and most of that was always refined sugar and white carbs. I am still literally able to eat a whole large bag of salt and vinegar potato chips in one sitting, or a whole bag of chocolate chip trail mix, or half a box of cookies, or two large pieces of cheesecake...etc. I have no willpower when it comes to these types of foods.

Last year, I gave up all refined and added sugar for Lent, but I still consumed honey and agave nectar. I almost made it to Easter, but caved the week before.









Sweets are a HUGE problem for me. I also find myself scavaging at night right before bed time. Another problem with this is I have acid reflux, and if I eat right before bed, I'm up in the middle of the night with chest pain, ugh!

So yeah...I'm joining you. Starting today. Enough of this craziness...I'm rapidly gaining weight that I don't need to gain, I have insane sugar-induced mood swings, and my skin is not clear. I'm gonna give up refined sugar again (will still eat agave nectar and raw honey). And majorly lessen my white carb (ie spaghetti!) intake.

But I'm starting it all on Monday because Mom is making easter baskets for us this year.









P.S. For those asking about agave, yes, it is AWESOME. Tastes wonderful...I use it in my tea, on cereal, in oatmeal, on peanut butter sandwiches...anything I'd use sugar in/on, which you can't really do with honey because honey has a honey taste. Agave nectar is just sweet.


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

So where do I find agave in the store? Is it in the sugar aisle? Can I even get it at a regular grocery store?


----------



## Olerica (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I got agave. I made an amazing curd tart sweetened with honey at the weekend, and it tasted better than anything I've eaten all year. Given that I need baking in the house to keep my horde of locusts full, I think baking with substitutes is going to be one of my first steps- before I go cold turkey, even. They've recently dropped their sugar intake too, and we've seen a difference.

I'm working on being sugar free too. I did pretty well up until PMS symptoms hit pretty hard and I gave into some chocolate that had been in the cupboard. I am eating honey and agave but those don't seem to spike cravings or my blood sugar like actual sugar does.

I really want to thank you, Flapjack for the note about the honey lemon curd tart. I've googled a recipe that I will try. I'm making Lemon Merangue Pie for Easter (in a wheat crust - I just won't eat the crust) Oh, I'm wheat free too... which is a little bit more difficult, but completely off topic for here.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

USM, I wanna live at your house! I bet it smells so good with all those baked yummies.

Bailey, one day at a time. What's great about tomorrow is it's a fresh start!

feminine_earth, BIG Welcome to the group!

abomgardner417, I found mine at Whole Foods in the Sugar/Honey section. I don't think regular grocery store would carry it but you might luck out. I would check the where the Honey is.

Well yesterday was my first sugar free day (WOOT!) and it went so much better than I thought! I did have a few cravings but I knocked them off with tea and fruit. I am dragging a little bit and I'm hoping that will go away soon. I'm 31 hours sugar free and I'm so proud I've even made it this far! I'm also 6 days Diet Coke free! The weekend will be a big obstacle but I know I can do this and I'm pretty determined. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abomgardner417* 
So where do I find agave in the store? Is it in the sugar aisle? Can I even get it at a regular grocery store?

I find it at Kroger, in the natural foods section.

I'm going to a friend's b-day party tonight. I know there will be all kinds of goodies/bad foods there. Not to mention lots of alcohol. (I've been off the alcohol for about a month and a half. I'm not really much of a drinker, but if I do have a drink, it weakens my resolve to eat healthy.) I'm feeling strong and fully prepared to not eat/drink anything. I'm having a nice, healthy dinner tonight so I should be good to go!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Agave is often in the health or natural foods section of your grocery.









I am reducing my carbs overall too, not just sugar. It's going well, and my skin is looking better too. Very cool.

I am craving sugar less and less as the days go by. It's the coffee that's killing me just a little bit still. LOL


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom* 

I'm going to a friend's b-day party tonight. I know there will be all kinds of goodies/bad foods there. ................ I'm feeling strong and fully prepared to not eat/drink anything. I'm having a nice, healthy dinner tonight so I should be good to go!


Good for you! I find that if I pack a snack/treat to take a long it will help me if I get tempted. Nuts, etc.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

well Im at the end of day 10 and i am still going strong. Im also grain free, and tongiht I had some brown rice pilaf, and OMG I have the biggest headache now.. I guess that shows me. No sugar though, not craving it either. Its been going well I guess


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

I had a whole snack bar last night, but nothing today. I'm actually really looking forward to eating the first watermelon this year. I do not feel any different though. maybe I should start exercising, too?


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow! Everybody seems like they're doing so great! Wish I could say the same for myself







I've not done very well the past few days so I've decided to wait until after Easter and start fresh (again) on Monday. Thanks everybody for the info on agave. We don't have a whole foods but we have a local nf market so I'll check there. Didn't see in the regular grocery today.

oceane - i've been doing some yoga three days a week and I'm feeling really great despite having trouble with the sweets. I usually have trouble sleeping but I've been sleeping great since the very day I started it. Maybe it's worth a try for you?

Good luck tomorrow everybody and Happy Easter!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Tough day for me due to hormonal activity. I crave sugar and salt! I had some crunchy roasted chickpeas and it helped thankfully.


----------



## Moonglow Girl (Oct 27, 2007)

:

I so need to be here. Just not sure if I'm ready quite yet...


----------



## wombjuice (Feb 22, 2007)

Day 1 for me, Ladies!! I brought the rest of my easter candy to work with me for the guys to eat! As soon as they know it's here, it won't last long, and then I will no longer be tempted!

I'm actually really excited about this. When I gave up sugar for lent last year, I actually wanted to give it up permanently, but since I hadn't made that commitment, I didn't do it. Now I'm totally ready! And...since I have an oven and stove now...anything that I craved before (baked goods) and had to buy at the store, I can now make myself with honey or agave! Yay!!

Good luck to everyone!! Hope you all made it through easter all right!


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Glad to see some of us made it through Easter and are back here posting. Takes great courage to do that. I had one chocolate mini egg thingy and that was it. I can't believe I've gone so long and not binged although the thoughts have been there. This wasn't near as bad as I thought, or was making it out to be. I'm really proud of myself for sticking through this.

Good luck and hears to a new fresh week! Welcome all who are joining!


----------



## bhawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, I fell off the wagon big time







! DS brought home my favorite candy (Reese's cups) in the eggs from the egg hunt. Then we had my mom's fabulous tart for Easter lunch. I was doing so good.....


----------



## Samm (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moonglow Girl* 







:

I so need to be here. Just not sure if I'm ready quite yet...









: So, I'm going to continue to work toward whole grains and try to eat sugar wisely (yep, I know oxymoron) till I can commit. And lurk here and get inspired.

Question - for those who mentioned emotional eating - have you found any resources that have helped? TIA

Samm


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Samm* 
Question - for those who mentioned emotional eating - have you found any resources that have helped? TIA

Not an actual resource, but I found that when I cut sugar out of my diet, my emotional eating went out the window.

That isn't to say that I don't still have hormonal eating from time to time, but the emotional eating actually went in the other direction... when I'm depressed now, I don't eat.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

OK, can we talk about muscovado and barbados sugars? They're less refined than white sugar and have fractionally more vitamins- to eat, or not to eat???


----------



## wombjuice (Feb 22, 2007)

flapjack, is that like turbinado (raw) sugar? The first time I went sugar-free, I ate small amounts of turbinado. This time, I don't think I'm gonna because I need to kick the addiction.

Day 2 for me! I even passed up Jaffa Cakes (well, they're not really Jaffa Cakes, they're some french imported version, but I can't find Jaffa Cakes here in the states, so they are a good substitute...) last night! I am kinda proud of myself!









Keep on keepin' on, Ladies!! You can do it!!


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Samm* 







: So, I'm going to continue to work toward whole grains and try to eat sugar wisely (yep, I know oxymoron) till I can commit. And lurk here and get inspired.

Question - for those who mentioned emotional eating - have you found any resources that have helped? TIA

Samm

Samm, welcome aboard and feel free to lurk away! My emotional eating also has gone out the window. Most of the time if I was going to eat from my emotions it was going to be something yummy, chocolate-y, and sugar-y. Since I've cut those things out completely my first reaction is, "I want (fill in the blank)." Next I remember, "oh, I don't want that crap. No sugar for me. I've done so well for so long now. I can't mess up now." These thoughts give me a chance to slow down and think about why I wanted it in the first place. Then if I still feel the need to eat, I do, but on nuts or fruit or pita chips and hummus. Whereas before it was feel the emotion=eat and not think two seconds about it. Hope that helps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bhawkins* 
Well, I fell off the wagon big time







! DS brought home my favorite candy (Reese's cups) in the eggs from the egg hunt. Then we had my mom's fabulous tart for Easter lunch. I was doing so good.....

BH, I love Reese's those are so hard to resist. But glad your back with us and starting a new day!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
OK, can we talk about muscovado and barbados sugars? They're less refined than white sugar and have fractionally more vitamins- to eat, or not to eat???

Not sure I've heard of either of these. But I don't think I'd eat it if its not totally 100% natural and easily digestible like natural sweeteners.

AAM: Yesterday was another good day! I've hit my five day goal and have renewed my energy to go another 5 days. My acupuncturist was very pleased and I am feeling great. I'm still fatigued at night but that could be the fertility meds I'm on. It could also be that this is normal and I've always been pumped up on sugar before bedtime.

I did bake some cinnamon raisin nut bread yesterday. It called for 3 tbsp of sugar but I only added 2 for the whole loaf which I didn't think was too bad. Might try it with the agave next time.

One thing that is really helping me out, especially during those peak craving times is teas! I've never really cared for hot teas of any kind mainly because they weren't sweet enough but since I've kicked sugar I'm finding they are super yum, sweet, and help curve my cravings. I got a raspberry, wild berry, and English toffee teas from celestial seasonings. All are fabulous but I love the raspberry the best. I add a little honey or agave and I'm in heaven. I feel like I'm having a little sweet treat.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *feminine_earth* 
Day 2 for me! I even passed up Jaffa Cakes (well, they're not really Jaffa Cakes, they're some french imported version, but I can't find Jaffa Cakes here in the states, so they are a good substitute...) last night! I am kinda proud of myself!









Woo Hoo! You go girl! Congrats on the victory!


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bhawkins* 
Well, I fell off the wagon big time







! DS brought home my favorite candy (Reese's cups) in the eggs from the egg hunt. Then we had my mom's fabulous tart for Easter lunch. I was doing so good.....


Me too. So here we go again....Day 1...sigh


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Also, does anybody know how to do one of those ticker type things in the siggy. Yk, the ones that the pg people have that show how far along they are. I can't figure it out. I want mine to show how many sugar free days I've been. I think this will help me stay motivated.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

You can't do the HTML ones but the one's I've seen are just done with numbers and *'s and they add a smile in place of the number or * on the day/week they are on.

For example for me today it would be:
1***5







***10****15****20

Hope that helps


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks burtsgirl!


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

Joining! I haven't bought refined white sugar in years! I bake using local honey, agave, maple syrup, or juice. I just made some muffins with white grape juice. My weakness is chocolate and I only eat if once in a while as long as it is not made from corn syrup. Ideally I would like to use stevia but I have yet to find any recipes worth trying.


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

Okay, I'm really in for good now. Easter was brutal. My very favorite candy is jelly beans and my ILs had all sorts of desserts at their house. Ugh. But Easter is over now, so I'm getting serious.

My plan is what I have done before, which is no treats like ice cream, candy, cookies, etc etc. I am personally okay with sugar in things like yogurt or the ocassional syrup on pancakes, but it's the treats that do me in.

I'm getting back on the exercising plan, too. It's been a rough month between how much DF was travelling and then Easter!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yep, muscovado and demerara (yup, you call it turbinado and it's a different colour over there














are both unrefined, and one source I found suggests that muscovado's GI is only 36. I'm not binning them (unlike the white sugar) but I'm going to concentrate on doing without them.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

AB, your most welcome

mrsB, would love to have that muffin recipe. Where do you find recipes with natural sweeteners or do you modify them yourself? Welcome aboard!

mamamilkers, glad to have you back for good and your plans sound great! Welcome and good luck!

flapjack, the GI sounds low enough for me but glad your keeping it in moderation.

Today makes a week I've been sugar free! WOOT! DW is taking me on an anniversary trip this weekend to celebrate our 2nd wedding anniversary! I'm so excited but also scared I'll mess up. I think I've decided to avoid sugar at all cost but allow myself a dessert at dinner on Sat. That way I won't feel so deprived.







: this plan will work. Normally whenever I get out of my element I tend not to do so well.

Hope everyone has a wonderful sugar-less day!


----------



## wombjuice (Feb 22, 2007)

Congratulations BurtsGirl, on the week without sugar AND your 2 year anniversary!!







The hubster and I celebrated two years back in November. Doesn't time just WHOOSH right by?







:

mrsbrunette, I'd love to have that muffin recipe, too!! That's my goal...learning to bake with honey, agave, maple syrup, and fruit juice/concentrate! I would NOT feel guilty if I ate a muffin made with fruit juice...yummy!!







:

Day 3 for me! It's not as hard as I thought it would be! My favorite snack, when I'm craving something sweet, is half a wheat flat bread spread with Really Raw Honey (that's the brand name) and natural peanut butter. Mmmm...

I was hoping going refined sugar free would help my acid reflux, but alas, no.


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

So my twins birthday is coming up. Anybody got a good recipe for birthday cake? Possibly gluten AND sugar free?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abomgardner417* 
So my twins birthday is coming up. Anybody got a good recipe for birthday cake? Possibly gluten AND sugar free?

I'll have to post it after work, but yes I do.


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

day one here again, I knew easter would be tricky. I can't blame anyone but myself though. instead I'm just starting anew!







I love dates, they're so sweet it really satisfies the cravings. I only bring 2 or 3 to work though, they're addictive!


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceane* 
I love dates, they're so sweet it really satisfies the cravings. I only bring 2 or 3 to work though, they're addictive!









Couldn't agree more. I LOVE dates. My naturopath recommended them to crub my sweet tooth and they are yummy, gooey, natural goodness!

I'm having a rough craving day today. I'm really craving sweets and crap but so far I've stuck to my guns and have been able to hold off satisifying them. I'll have some tea in a bit and that normally knocks it out. Afternoon snack is crackers, small cheese wheel, and Fuji apple!







:

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## wombjuice (Feb 22, 2007)

Ack, I just posted, and my post disappeared! And now I don't remember what I said!









Oh well, couldn't have been that important, lol! Anyway, I'm still here, day 4! Crazy thing is I'm not really craving much of anything! Maybe it's the honey? But still...normally I'd NEED chocolate by now, and I'm just fine! Thank goodness nobody's eating any cake or cookies around me, though, or else I don't know if I'd make it!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I just got back from spending 5 days at my parents' house. They had four boxes of Girl Scout Cookies. I ate one Samosa and it tasted all chemically and weird. It was pretty gross. I'm not beating myself up about it, though. I'm not trying to go sugar-free permanently or anything, just making sweets a special occasion thing. I was glad to find out that even though I lapsed, I'm not having any cravings or anything.


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I'll have to post it after work, but yes I do.

Great! Thank you!

I'll have to try the dates. I never thought of that. I'm finishing up day three. Yesterday was soooooo hard but I made it. I was really cranky because of it too.







:

I hate that I'm eating more dairy since cutting the sweets but rice crackers w/ some veggie flavored cream cheese has been my go to food. Cashew butter has been good too and fuji apples. If only I good up my veggie intake!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Almond Pound Cake
1/2 c Butter
1/2 c Cream Cheese
1/2-1 c Honey
5 Eggs
2 c Almond Meal (I use Trader Joes)
1 t Baking Powder
1 t Vanilla Extract

Cream butter and cream cheese until smooth. Beat in honey. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each. Mix almond flour with baking powder and add to egg mixture, beating until smooth. Mix in remaining ingredients. Pour into greased 8 inch square pan and bake at 325F for 45 minutes.

Variation:
Pumpkin Spice Cake - add a 15 oz can of pumpkin and the appropriate spices. Bake a full 60 minutes. This has more of a cheesecake consistency than a cake consistency.

Carrot Cake - Add 1/2 t Baking Soda, 1 T Molasses, 1 Carrot,Finely Grated, 1/2 c Walnuts,Chopped, and appropriate spices. Frost with cream cheese frosting.

Note - the toothpick trick does not work with this cake. You want to cook it until it's set in the center... shaking the pan, it doesn't jiggle. Overcooking this is very difficult because of all the moisture, you just want to be sure it's set.

Then of course, there's always cheesecake.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi! I just wanted to check in. I am on day 3 of the candida diet. Yesterday I felt great, and today I have a headache and just feel completely drained of energy. I thought it would be hard to resist my sugar cravings, but really the first day was the hardest. I stopped craving sugar at about 8 pm the first night. I've been doing really well since then.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oops. I fell off the wagon







Today is a new day, though, right?


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abomgardner417* 
I'll have to try the dates. I never thought of that. I'm finishing up day three. Yesterday was soooooo hard but I made it. I was really cranky because of it too.







:


I hate the crankiness. It feels so ... unsatisfied and unhappy. how can one be unhappy because of a tiny cookie?







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Oops. I fell off the wagon







Today is a new day, though, right?

right!


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

cristeen - thanks for the recipe - that sounds so good! I guess I'm going to have to test it out before their birthday...you know, to make sure it's ok!











oceane said:


> I hate the crankiness. It feels so ... unsatisfied and unhappy. how can one be unhappy because of a tiny cookie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

feminine_earth - Woo hoo for no chococlate cravings. My period is getting ready to come up though and I'm a little, no, a lot worried about it!

abomgardner417 - I was just telling DW about that same thing. If you figure out how to up the veggie intake, let me know!

cristeen - WOW! Thanks for the recipe!

flapjack - I agree with abomgardner417's "keep on keeping on!"

We leave today for our anniversary trip. I've decided to have a small (shared with DW) dessert on Sat night but no other sugar the rest of the trip and no diet coke. I can't relapse on the DC cuz I know it will be hard to try to stop again. I'm so excited about the trip though. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## wombjuice (Feb 22, 2007)

Cristeen, that cake looks SO GOSH DARN GOOD. Yum! I'm wondering if you can do another variation of it...by adding unsweetened cocoa powder...like some kind of cocoa pudding cakey/brownie cream cheesy stuff or something. Oh man, my mouth is watering!







:

BurtsGirl, hope you and your DW have a great trip! Has she gone sugar free, too?


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

feminine_earth, thanks and DW is not sugar free but she naturally didn't have a sugar problem. She rarely craves anything sweet and prefer the more salty snacks.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abomgardner417* 
Congrats on day three! I know what candida is, but what does the diet entail?

Thanks! It's sugar free, dairy free, low carb







Today I feel alot better! I used to have sugar cravings constantly--seriously I could live off Pepsi and chocolate







: But by 8pm on day 1 the cravings stopped. Now even the thought of eating a candy bar grosses me out. On day 2 I was craving protein, all I wanted was a big cheeseburger! But now that is grossing me out too







I'm craving fresh veggies, which is exactly what I am eating.







Unfortunately, my DD is on antibiotics for a sinus infection, and I'm afraid the thrush is going to be an ongoing battle.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *feminine_earth* 
Cristeen, that cake looks SO GOSH DARN GOOD. Yum! I'm wondering if you can do another variation of it...by adding unsweetened cocoa powder...like some kind of cocoa pudding cakey/brownie cream cheesy stuff or something. Oh man, my mouth is watering!







:

Sure! You could even melt the butter and some unsweetened chocolate together before beating it into the cream cheese. We're not chocolate people, so I've never tried it, but no reason why it won't work. I'd probably use 4 oz good quality unsweetened choc, melt it with the butter and probably the honey then beat it into the cream cheese.

Let us know if you try it.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Good morning everyone! Our trip was wonderful and I totally fell off the wagon. I wasn't near as bad as I would have been but I did eat a good bit of sugar on Sat and a little on Fri and Sunday. Today is a new day though and I'm not hurt or upset at all. I am ready to go back through the detox. I figure there are times when I'll still eat sugar but they will be special occasions like this weekend. Then it's back to sugar free for me. I did/do feel like crap. I can't believe the difference eating sugar can have on you. WOW! I hate that I'll have to go through the detoxing again because it was a drag but it should be a while before I have to do this again.

Hope everyone is still on track and having a great sugar-less day!


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Opps double post


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BurtsGirl* 
Good morning everyone! Our trip was wonderful and I totally fell off the wagon. I wasn't near as bad as I would have been but I did eat a good bit of sugar on Sat and a little on Fri and Sunday. Today is a new day though and I'm not hurt or upset at all. I am ready to go back through the detox. I figure there are times when I'll still eat sugar but they will be special occasions like this weekend. Then it's back to sugar free for me. I did/do feel like crap. I can't believe the difference eating sugar can have on you. WOW! I hate that I'll have to go through the detoxing again because it was a drag but it should be a while before I have to do this again.

Hope everyone is still on track and having a great sugar-less day!

I'm sorry you're feeling bad but maybe this is a kick that you need.

I'm not sure what day this is, so that's good!







I did have some sweetish soy yogurt dessert thing but it's not part of my personal program anyway. and I didn't even crave the ice cream my coworkers were having friday night.







so that's at least day 4 here.


----------



## redhen (Mar 30, 2005)

bumping this up and joining!

Today I am on day one of kicking my sugar addiction. I have a couple of books on the way from amazon.com & my husband and I started a juice fast yesterday (not sure how long we will go). I am a baaad sugar addict. I've been munching on PEZ lately like I was breathing air. I know that it contributes to mood swings and depression.


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

an_aurora said:


> Thanks! It's sugar free, dairy free, low carb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks guys and welcome aboard Holly!

abomgardner417 thanks for the heads up! I'll be sure to keep the good stuff in stock this week. But I'm pretty determined to get back on track. Today is going good so far. Tonight will be the biggest challenge. Hoping to slide back into the routine I had going last week!


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

Rachel, so glad you're getting right back on track. It's so hard! I, too, think getting back on track is harder than getting on track the first time.

I've been doing okay. My only digression was a not very sweet scone on Saturday. My DF and DD brought it home for me and, well, couldn't say no, right?







Besides that, though, I've been doing good. Didn't even finish either of my girl's soft serve last week, I threw it away!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I have been doing pretty good! I've had a few moments of sugar, but I managed to not overdo it- and that is key for me. It's totally hormonal for me- I've discovered. My period makes everything wonky LOL.

I am baking with way less sugar too.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Man, this is SOO much harder than before. I fell off again. Might be PMS. Tomorrow is a new day. I'm not giving up!

Way to go mamamilkers and unschoolnma!


----------



## wombjuice (Feb 22, 2007)

Me too, BurtsGirl. My co-worker just brought me a frosty, and I ate half of it. I feel terrible now.


----------



## redhen (Mar 30, 2005)

Today is my second day going sugar & caffeine free and I'm feeling pretty good. I have a headache that comes & goes though. This is also the second day of my juice fast and that's going pretty well too. I think that the fruit juices are helping me ease down from the refined sugar.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, redhen, your kicking sugar AND caffeine! You're a braver woman than I! I kicked caffeine a few years ago and I got the headaches. They do go away.

feminine_earth, day one again for us. We can do it!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Day zero for me too. I won't tell you what I just ate, but it counts as a sugar binge. And comfort eating. And every other kind of unhealthy food attitude rolled into one


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

flapjack, that was totally me yesterday. But be in the air.


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

So I fell off the wagon again yesterday...my one week anniversary







. And it wasn't even anything good, just one of DH's lousy pop tarts.

Maybe I'm just not cut out for the cold turkey thing. Maybe I should allow myself one small sugary thing a week. Maybe I can just keep going and say I've slipped up one time in eight days...but I really want to bake some cookies tonight. THIS SUCKS!!!


----------



## wombjuice (Feb 22, 2007)

You guys, I don't think I can do this anymore. I've had sugar three days in a row now, and I'm not sure I can stop! I had ice cream yesterday, and a peanut butter and jelly sandwich today. And I've been EXTREMELY grouchy, and I don't have PMS, so I think it might be the lack of sugar! What do I do?


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

abomgardner417 & feminine_earth - I think you guys have to do whats right for yourselves. If that means moving back from a no sugar diet to a limited amount of sugar and your ok with that, then great. I haven't been to good this week either but I'm still ok with everything I ate and plan to procede forward. I might not be 100% sugar free all my life but I do want to try to control it as much as I can. We all have to make tough decisions in our life sometimes but I think as long as we can accept those decisions and be happy with them then they are good decisions. Just think about your life and what you want from it and move forward from there. Good luck in whatever you decide and rememeber this thread is not about only being sugar free it's also for those who are limiting their sugar.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Man the hormonal thing is a huge component for me. My cycle is like a wee devil on my shoulder telling me that sugar is the cure for what ails me.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Feminine,

You can do it! Hang in there. Try to have some roasted nuts, peanut butter on apple, or popcorn and a bit of coffee with an alt sweetner.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
Man the hormonal thing is a huge component for me. My cycle is like a wee devil on my shoulder telling me that sugar is the cure for what ails me.
















Here, here! I couldn't agree more with you!


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

btw MAJORLY craving apples and peanut butter right now!

*Must get some when I go home for lunch!*







:


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, over the last couple days I've decided to limit myself on the sugar because cold turkey ends up making me too dissapointed when I fail. So.....the other thing I've realized is that I AM doing quite a bit better than how I used to be. So I can't be too upset with myself. I did make a cake the other night and I had only one piece. Normally I would have had a quarter of the whole cake in one sitting! Looking at the big picture, I've realized that my goal (besides weightloss) was to decrease my sugar intake and really I'm doing just that, just not in a really radical way. And I really am feeling better.

Anyway, hang in there everybody! Those of us having trouble need a different game plan I think. I'll start brainstorming!


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

abomgardner417, that is SO great and a wonderful way to look at things. So glad you on the right track!


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, over the last couple days I've decided to limit myself on the sugar because cold turkey ends up making me too dissapointed when I fail. So.....the other thing I've realized is that I AM doing quite a bit better than how I used to be. So I can't be too upset with myself. I did make a cake the other night and I had only one piece. Normally I would have had a quarter of the whole cake in one sitting! Looking at the big picture, I've realized that my goal (besides weightloss) was to decrease my sugar intake and really I'm doing just that, just not in a really radical way. And I really am feeling better.

Anyway, hang in there everybody! Those of us having trouble need a different game plan I think. I'll start brainstorming!


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *feminine_earth* 
You guys, I don't think I can do this anymore. I've had sugar three days in a row now, and I'm not sure I can stop! I had ice cream yesterday, and a peanut butter and jelly sandwich today. And I've been EXTREMELY grouchy, and I don't have PMS, so I think it might be the lack of sugar! What do I do?









I know I'm late but you can do it again! I had chcolate and chips for 2 days, yesterday and the day before. and today I'm back on track. thank you trailmix








so







and here's to a new week! a couple days is fine I think, you've already done so much better than before, right?

hi everyone


----------



## redhen (Mar 30, 2005)

has anybody else read "the sugar addict's total recovery program"? I'm reading it now and it's really interesting.

I'm on day six and I'm feeling great. The only refined sugar I've had was in some Trader Joe's butternut squash soup and it was only 4g per serving.







I feel awesome.


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

Anyone see the Paul McKenna show "I Can Make You Thin" last week when he demo'd a technique to stop food cravings? I'm trying it now for some things (all my sugar addiction foods) and so far it seems to work...


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

I cut out all sugars for 6 months. It was so hard. I am not sure if I can do it again. It started out as lent and ended up being something I liked. But I started eating them again and am now totally addicted.







:









I'll be lurking







:


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

So far so good! I was totally craving sugar today but luckily there was none in the house, so it was all good.

Just can't keep the stuff in the house.


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchyconmomma* 
Anyone see the Paul McKenna show "I Can Make You Thin" last week when he demo'd a technique to stop food cravings? I'm trying it now for some things (all my sugar addiction foods) and so far it seems to work...

I didn't see the show but I'm really interested to know what the technique was. Can you explain?


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhen* 
has anybody else read "the sugar addict's total recovery program"? I'm reading it now and it's really interesting.

Might have to check that out!! Any tid-bits from the book you could share?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danielle13* 
I cut out all sugars for 6 months. It was so hard. I am not sure if I can do it again. It started out as lent and ended up being something I liked. But I started eating them again and am now totally addicted.







:









I'll be lurking







:

6 Months is amazing! Thanks for joining us and lurk all you need!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkers* 
So far so good! I was totally craving sugar today but luckily there was none in the house, so it was all good.

Just can't keep the stuff in the house.









Woo Hoo! Go mamamilkers! Good for you for 1)Not caving in on your craving and 2) not having the stuff in the house! I'm the same way. I have no will power, it simply can not be accessible for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abomgardner417* 
I didn't see the show but I'm really interested to know what the technique was. Can you explain?









: I did see the tapping one on emotional eating, looked like it worked but I keep forgeting to do it,







guess that doesn't help uh?

This weekend wasn't good. After this morning I'm hoping to get back into my sugar free zone. Too many birthday's last week!







Good luck everyone!


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchyconmomma* 
Anyone see the Paul McKenna show "I Can Make You Thin" last week when he demo'd a technique to stop food cravings? I'm trying it now for some things (all my sugar addiction foods) and so far it seems to work...

I'm interested in the technique, too. I didn't see it.


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

I feel like I might have asked this somewhere, but can not remember where...what do you do for baking?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danielle13* 
I feel like I might have asked this somewhere, but can not remember where...what do you do for baking?

I'm grain free, so my baking is very limited, but I use honey.


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Not doing so good. Bought Klondike bars at the store last night...I never knew how many new flavors they had...and I've already had two. I must be PMSing cause now I'm wanting to make cookie dough.







: I feel like I've let the monster in me out of its cage and I can't get it back in!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abomgardner417* 
I feel like I've let the monster in me out of its cage and I can't get it back in!

Not trying to be mean, but in effect you have.

Once you eat it, it stimulates it's own cravings.

Find something fatty to munch on. Some yogurt or cheese or some meat. The fat can help you with the cravings.

And get the Klondike bars out of the house, but not by eating them.


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Not trying to be mean, but in effect you have.

Once you eat it, it stimulates it's own cravings.

Find something fatty to munch on. Some yogurt or cheese or some meat. The fat can help you with the cravings.

And get the Klondike bars out of the house, but not by eating them.











I don't think you're being mean at all...you're absolutely right! I think I'll go have some peanut butter (the good stuff, not JIF) and see if the cookie dough craving stops. Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danielle13* 
I feel like I might have asked this somewhere, but can not remember where...what do you do for baking?

I'm planning to experiment with agave, it's a natural sweetener. But I also just cut the amount of sugar required in half or try to find low sugar recipes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abomgardner417* 
I feel like I've let the monster in me out of its cage and I can't get it back in!

SOOOOO BTDT! I am feeling you on this one!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Find something fatty to munch on. Some yogurt or cheese or some meat. The fat can help you with the cravings.

And get the Klondike bars out of the house, but not by eating them.

Good stuff, cristeen!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abomgardner417* 
I think I'll go have some peanut butter (the good stuff, not JIF) and see if the cookie dough craving stops.

That-a-girl!

Today is the first day I'm planning to seriously be sugar free since my anniversary weekend. I thought I could limit it but it just got the best of me and although I'm not back to square one, cravings have started back up. AF is coming to an end so I'm hoping my cravings won't be so unbearable now.







: for a good day for all of us!


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Just checking it. Yesterday was a sugar free day! WOOT! Although I did have a huge headache, I did make it through and today is looking to be another good sugar free day although I just got back from the gym and am dying for something sweet. I think I'll just go get some nuts or something.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## redhen (Mar 30, 2005)

I made it for 9 days and then yesterday I had a cough drop that awoke a monster. Actually, I got my period back after a year and a half and that promted me to go get a giant chocolate bar and some tofutti fudgesicles.

I don't think I can do totally sugar free. I do want to make my best effort to avoid sweets and save when I *do* eat sugar for something that's really really worth eating it, KWIM?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhen* 
I don't think I can do totally sugar free. I do want to make my best effort to avoid sweets and save when I *do* eat sugar for something that's really really worth eating it, KWIM?

I think the main problem with this plan is that for most of us, we will never be able to just have *one* piece of cake/pie/cookie/whatever. Because as soon as you eat sugar again, it stimulates cravings. I have to periodically relearn this, even though I've been doing this for almost a year now.

If you're one of the few people that can do it, wonderful, but be aware that it may be a problem.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

9 days seems to be a theme! I've had some good days and some bad days. Last week 4 out of 7 were sugar-free days. I agree with Cristeen about limiting sugar. It's hard to get back on track once you've fallen off. But for me, it's hard to stay on 24-7 so I'm finding a happy medium. As long as I have more sugar-free days during the week than not, then I'm ok with that. Although it does make it harder on myself. Good luck today everyone.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

This thread has inspired me to tackle my biggest issue these days...

I NEED TO GET OFF THAE SUGAR & BAD CARBS!!!! TODAY!!!!

Can I vent for a moment??? Need to recap my story-even if for my own sake...a reminder of what I am capable of...

After battling weight all through my 20's (was in great shape until 19, when i stopped playing organized sports) a Dr discovered I had PCOS and I changed my diet (no sugar-only natural carbs in moderation) and started taking metformin, I lost 85 lbs and felt AMAZING!!! At 31, even joined a band for fun and fulfilled a long time dream of singing on stage...gained 10 lbs back or so because of enjoying beer & wine again on the weekends but was having so much fun!!

2 years ago-met the "one" and despite the PCOS, ended up expecting a baby without even trying! Our blessing and miracle...

Went off Metformin during pregnancy and ended up with gestational diabetes too-gained 60lbs!!!! AGGGHHHHH...

Ella Irie is now 6 months old and I can't get this baby weight off...it's been a looooooong winter!!!

I am breastfeeding and never been this hungry before in my life. After reading up on Dr. Hale's latest research and mothering.com, am back on my metformin & trying to control sugar but it is harder than it's ever been before.

I am hoping to feel some accountability from sharing







...we are getting married in September and I want to look good again! And we got a shore house in June with friends and right now-I am terrified!!!

Soooo...I am on board and hoping to be able to get support here, ideas, recipes...

Thanks!!!


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Stephanie, welcome aboard! And feel free to vent and share whatever you need!

Yesterday was supposed to be a good day but it wasn't. Today is a new day!


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok. I think I'm ready to join you all in kicking the sugar. Dh and I decided that we would start sugar-free on May first, but I know myself too well. If I don't start now I will binge until the first of the month.

I'm thinking that I want to cut out all refined sugar.

It's so freakin' tempting to go into the kitchen and eat some of the sugary foods we have right now and tell myself I will start sugar free tomorrow. But I'm just saying no. If I'm going to be sugar free I can start it right now.


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *feminine_earth* 
Congratulations BurtsGirl, on the week without sugar AND your 2 year anniversary!!







The hubster and I celebrated two years back in November. Doesn't time just WHOOSH right by?







:

mrsbrunette, I'd love to have that muffin recipe, too!! That's my goal...learning to bake with honey, agave, maple syrup, and fruit juice/concentrate! I would NOT feel guilty if I ate a muffin made with fruit juice...yummy!!







:

Day 3 for me! It's not as hard as I thought it would be! My favorite snack, when I'm craving something sweet, is half a wheat flat bread spread with Really Raw Honey (that's the brand name) and natural peanut butter. Mmmm...

I was hoping going refined sugar free would help my acid reflux, but alas, no.









Sorry guys, I have no idea how to subscribe to a thread so I missed your questions!

This is one recipe I use:
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Easy-Mo...ns/Detail.aspx

I alter it myself. It asks for 1 cup 1/4 cup sugar and I just use honey and white grape juice. Or I will use just agave, honey, or maple syrup... I have never done grape juice alone. I also replace the oil with applesauce (and I add in chocolate, use cranberries instead of raisins) so maybe that makes a difference in the recipe?!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Has anyone tried Stevia, the herbal sweetener? I am going to check Dr. Hale's sight to see if there is any reference to it and breastfeeding...
I'll report back.

In the meantime, any experience with it cooking, baking, in tea????


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Forgot to ask this...what bread are you eating? I need to keep a few healthy carbs in my life or I will fall off the wagon...no doubt. Been experimenting with the darkest, most whole grain breads I can find but am still looking for something that is 100% whole grain, no sugar, high fiber, hardly any ingredients etc. Organic would just make my day!

So far-I have tried a few varieties by The Baker...any other suggestions?

Thanks!
Steph


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Here is what Dr. Hale says about Stevia and Breastfeeding...doesn't really help me one way or another but the fact it has been used for centuries is interesting???

http://66.230.33.248/discus/messages...tml?1088690154


----------



## milky_mama (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, what a great thread! I'm so glad I found this! I'm a late joiner, but would like to join you all. I LOVE sugar, especially icecream and cookies!







I gave up chocolate almost eight months ago for health reasons and I've stuck with that. Now I'd just like to give up the icecream and cookies! It's great to have a support thread because those cravings are rough! It's good to have something to be accountable to. Thanks!


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

So day one was pretty good. Though I did discover that ritz crackers have sugar.







: But I only had one cracker, so I don't think it's that big of a deal.

When I did feel like I was going to grab something sugary I made myself a smoothie with unsweetened soymilk and frozen strawberries.

My husband brought home dove bars. Maybe I should tell him I'm not doing sugar.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome newcomers

ellairiesmom, I haven't had any experience with Stevia but I've heard some pretty good things about it. It's really Really strong so a tiny bit goes a long way from what I hear. As for bread, I make my own so I know what's in it.

Linda, congrats on a great first day.

Me: not doing too well but I'm sick. Although that's totally just an excuse, I'm using it for now.


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok. So day two isn't so stellar. I woke up this morning and immediately wanted to eat a cookie and I have been having small cravings for sweets all day long.

I've controlled myself so far. My major hurdle now is not going to the convenience store in my office building before I head home.

I think I need to up my water intake for the day, as I know I'm not hungry but I still want sweets.

How are you all doing?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *althara* 
Ok. So day two isn't so stellar. I woke up this morning and immediately wanted to eat a cookie and I have been having small cravings for sweets all day long.

Snack on fat and/or protein to kill the cravings. A piece of cheese, a spoon of PB both work pretty well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom* 
Has anyone tried Stevia, the herbal sweetener?

Every brand is a bit different. Some have a bit of an off taste, some don't. Personally I don't use it... while it may be an herb in nature it is highly refined by the time it gets to you. I used to grow it and use the fresh herb though.

Using it in the place of sugar is not that easy, since stevia doesn't have the bulk of sugar. For something like tea it's pretty easy to sweeten to taste, but in baking it's more difficult.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom* 
Forgot to ask this...what bread are you eating? I need to keep a few healthy carbs in my life or I will fall off the wagon...no doubt. Been experimenting with the darkest, most whole grain breads I can find but am still looking for something that is 100% whole grain, no sugar, high fiber, hardly any ingredients etc. Organic would just make my day!

For whole grain, look for a Russian black bread. There's two kinds, the kind made with 20 ingredients and the kind made with 2 or 3. It does not have the same texture as American bread, but of all the whole grain breads out there, it is my favorite. It's made from dark rye and water with a sourdough starter.


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

Something new is tripping me up: wedding cake tasting! We are going to do a cupcake tower at our wedding so, um, yeah. I mean, I love eating cupcakes, but it's not doing much for the no-sugar thing









I haven't been keeping up with this thread as much as I would like to be. I'll have to read back through for some inspiration after I get past this little hiccup.


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
For whole grain, look for a Russian black bread. There's two kinds, the kind made with 20 ingredients and the kind made with 2 or 3. It does not have the same texture as American bread, but of all the whole grain breads out there, it is my favorite. It's made from dark rye and water with a sourdough starter.

That sounds like a great excuse to check out our local eastern european grocery stores!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkers* 
Something new is tripping me up: wedding cake tasting! We are going to do a cupcake tower at our wedding so, um, yeah. I mean, I love eating cupcakes, but it's not doing much for the no-sugar thing









That's awesome that you are getting married! But sucks that you have to taste cakes when trying to kick sweets. But it is a finite thing, you know?

I didn't cave in yesterday. So that was good. I got up and drank a glass of water today first thing, so I haven't had any irrational "let's eat a cookie for breakfast" thinking yet.

I think I'm going to bake some bread in our bread machine today with honey or agave, since all we have in the house is HFCS sweetened loafs.


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder: Do not look at cookie recipes when you are trying not to eat sugar. Ugh! Why do I torture myself?


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Linda, you should be so proud of yourself for not caving! GO GIRL!

mamamilkers, Congrats on the up coming wedding and I agree with Linda, you won't have to taste cake forever. Just keep it in check and try to get back to your goals soon.

As for me my tummy is finally feeling better! YEAHNESS! So tomorrow I'm hoping to get back on track with everything. I've fallen off a lot of wagons with this stomach virus. I'll also confess that I've binged a lot this weekend. I hate that. But hoping to learn from it and move forward!


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

I fell off the wagon today but it didn't feel satisfying like it used to. major change here.







I ate the rest of the stuff more because I was used to it. which is very bad in itself but considering how I used to crave it it's actually a good sign for me.


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

I feel off the wagon hard yesterday. I went to a b-day party had a small bit of cake and ice cream. But I planned really poorly for me and DD with food for yesterday. So we both ended up starving at the end of the day and all we had were sugary snacks for the drive home. It took forever to get us to a point where I could drive somewhere to get some real food.







And I had the biggest headache last night and this morning.

Anyhow. Today is a new day.


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, I'm back after weeks of binging. Now that the boys' birthday is over I can start fresh...except for one thing. My mil got them an ice cream maker (even thought they're only two and she knows we don't give them sugar and ice cream, but that's a vent for another thread!) and I'm not in a situation where I can sell it, return it, give it away, or stuff it in a cupboard until everyone forgets about it.
Sooooo...does anyone have any homemade ice cream/sorbet/yogurt recipes that don't have a ton of sugar or any at all? Is this even possible?
I'm off to check the food threads but thought I'd check over here first.
Thanks!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abomgardner417* 
Sooooo...does anyone have any homemade ice cream/sorbet/yogurt recipes that don't have a ton of sugar or any at all? Is this even possible?

None at all is not possible (without using chemicals)... you wind up with ice. I use honey or maple syrup to make ice cream. The recipe I use the most is honey ice cream. This makes a quart of ice cream. Use a dark honey, not a light one... the lighter ones make a really cloying ice cream, IMO (I use mesquite). I keep meaning to try it by reducing the honey to 1/2 c, but I keep forgetting. I think it would work just fine though.

2 c heavy cream
1 c half and half
2/3 c honey
2 eggs
1/4 tsp salt

Heat the dairy and honey in a saucepan until steaming. Temper the eggs, beat into the dairy, and stirring constantly heat to 170F, or until the mixture coats the back of a spoon. Chill completely before freezing.

I've made this probably a dozen different flavors over the last year. The one in the fridge right now is strawberry. If you want to add fruit, omit the half and half and add 2 c chopped fruit to the cream. Or you can add spices to the cream to steep, I've done lavender, ginger, cardamom, cinnamon, nutmeg... other flavors have been coffee, molasses, peach, or any combination of the above.

You could also probably make the above with all raw ingredients if you like, just toss the dairy, eggs and honey into the blender.


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks cristeen - you're always so helpful - you really are a guru!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Why thank you.

Just a warning, if you do a fruit flavor like I described, don't freeze the whole batch. That's the right ratio of dairy to fruit, but it's too much for a quart freezer (which mine is). I wound up with a huge mess last night when the strawberry ice cream overflowed the maker. Next time I'll pull 1/2 c of the liquid out of the batch before freezing it, then when the ice cream is done spoon some of it out into another container and pour the liquid back in and freeze it.

FYI, I generally use old quart yogurt containers for the frozen ice cream... they stand up to reuse fairly well.

And in case you don't know, when you pull the ice cream out of the maker, it's soft-serve consistency, so it melts pretty quickly. I try to always make it a day before I need it so I can pack it into the freezer and let it get nice and cold so it doesn't wind up a puddle in the bowl.


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Why thank you.

Just a warning, if you do a fruit flavor like I described, don't freeze the whole batch. That's the right ratio of dairy to fruit, but it's too much for a quart freezer (which mine is). I wound up with a huge mess last night when the strawberry ice cream overflowed the maker. Next time I'll pull 1/2 c of the liquid out of the batch before freezing it, then when the ice cream is done spoon some of it out into another container and pour the liquid back in and freeze it.

FYI, I generally use old quart yogurt containers for the frozen ice cream... they stand up to reuse fairly well.

And in case you don't know, when you pull the ice cream out of the maker, it's soft-serve consistency, so it melts pretty quickly. I try to always make it a day before I need it so I can pack it into the freezer and let it get nice and cold so it doesn't wind up a puddle in the bowl.

Good stuff to know! Just from looking at the directions it all seems kinda complicated so I'm really gonna have to sit down and read up on it before I start so I don't wreak havoc in the kitchen. Mine is a 4 quart - can I do only a one quart recipe in it or will I have to quadruple the recipe?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

4 quart?!?! That's a gallon!! Geeze, that's huge!!

Are you sure?

Wow.

The instruction booklet should tell you if there's a minimum amount to make in it, but I probably wouldn't make less than 1/2, or it probably won't freeze properly, so 2 quarts, double a 1 quart recipe.

Is it the kind that you freeze the insert, or the kind that needs ice and salt?

If it's the kind that you freeze the insert, it's really easy. Stick it in the freezer for at least 24 hours. I usually just store it in the freezer until I'm ready to use it. Pull it out, assemble it. Mine has 4 pieces, the electric base, the frozen insert, the dasher (the part the stirs the ice cream), and the cover (that holds the dasher in place). You assemble them in that order, turn it on and pour in the custard while it's moving, walk away for about 30 minutes, or until the ice cream is holding it's shape. At 20 minutes I usually have a soft serve-ish thing, but at 30-35 minutes the difference is obvious. You don't want to let it go much past 45 minutes, or it starts melting. Pull out the dasher, pack the ice cream into a container and pop it in the freezer for at least an hour. Scrape the freezer with a spatula (don't use a metal utensil), then pop it in the sink until it defrosts and you can wash it.


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

I agree with what some of you said: I cannot limit candy for myself, and I proved it again last night. there's no happy medium there. I should write that on a sign and put it up or something.


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
4 quart?!?! That's a gallon!! Geeze, that's huge!!

Are you sure?

Wow.

The instruction booklet should tell you if there's a minimum amount to make in it, but I probably wouldn't make less than 1/2, or it probably won't freeze properly, so 2 quarts, double a 1 quart recipe.

Is it the kind that you freeze the insert, or the kind that needs ice and salt?

If it's the kind that you freeze the insert, it's really easy. Stick it in the freezer for at least 24 hours. I usually just store it in the freezer until I'm ready to use it. Pull it out, assemble it. Mine has 4 pieces, the electric base, the frozen insert, the dasher (the part the stirs the ice cream), and the cover (that holds the dasher in place). You assemble them in that order, turn it on and pour in the custard while it's moving, walk away for about 30 minutes, or until the ice cream is holding it's shape. At 20 minutes I usually have a soft serve-ish thing, but at 30-35 minutes the difference is obvious. You don't want to let it go much past 45 minutes, or it starts melting. Pull out the dasher, pack the ice cream into a container and pop it in the freezer for at least an hour. Scrape the freezer with a spatula (don't use a metal utensil), then pop it in the sink until it defrosts and you can wash it.

Yep, I checked again and it's a 4 quart. And it's the kind that needs ice and salt. It says it needs 10lbs of crushed ice...so this is why I'm not really looking forward to using this thing!


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey everybody! How's it going? I'm guessing no one has posted because you all either beat your sugar cravings and I'm the only on left







or you're all doing as dreadfully as I have been.

Actually, the last week hasn't been to bad. I've started the "Groceries are too expensive to buy sweets and too expensive to buy the ingredients to make sweets" diet. Give it a try! When you realize there is no $ to get sweets with your cravings go down dramatically...or maybe it's the sick feeling in my stomach at the thought of the rise is gas and food prices!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm still plugging along. I haven't seen our thread in a while so I forgot about it.







:

As to the ice cream maker... any chance you can return it? The kind that needs ice and salt is a huge pain and a huge mess to use, you can only use it outside, away from any plants (the salt will kill them). Personally I would try to return it for a more user-friendly model. One that size I would probably wind up using maybe once or twice a year.

Oh, and a quick note on the honey ice cream, I did try it with 1/2 a cup of honey instead of 2/3, and while the flavor is fine, the texture is more icy. So I'll be sticking with the full 2/3 c from now on.

Gotta run.


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

I have better and worse days but have not been binging so I guess that means I'm still in


----------



## Maela (Apr 2, 2006)

I am having a huge problem with sugar lately (always really, but more so lately ). I've always been a big candy eater. And I also love ice cream, pies and cookies.
During my pg, I failed the glucose test. My mw gave me a diet to follow. Every time I ate, I had to have 5 things: 1. some type of green 2. some type of vit. C 3. some type of protein 4. a whole grain 5. a glass of water. No sugar (including juice, pasta, HFCS, white bread, etc.) allowed. I could eat fruit when I craved sugar, but I also had to make sure that I ate all 5 things at once. And I had to exercise (walking or swimming or yoga) for 20 minutes every day. It was really hard at first, but I felt so much better after a few days. And I passed the second glucose test.
However, once the baby was born, I went back to my old ways. I've lost all my baby weight, but I feel like crap again. And I'm eating more sugar than ever.
I think I need to go cold turkey. But I need to tell people about it or I won't feel obligated to keep at it. I'd also like to follow that same diet that I followed during my pg. I guess I'll start Monday? Not looking forward to the first couple of weeks of this...














:


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

I've been doing ok with kicking the sugar habit until today. This sinus cold is just kicking my butt so I wanted a treat. I got myself a white mocha and a slilce of pumpin bread from Starbucks this morning. And I got a package of sugar wafers this afternoon.

I'm trying not to be too hard on myself because that will just lead me to slip up more often. And I figure the goal here is a drastic reduction in my sugar intake which there has been.


----------



## Barbee (Nov 27, 2004)

i've hit a low again in my sugar intake. i got addicted to the local coffee shop's mochas. the shop is directly next door and sometimes the owner likes to just give them away to me. it got bad and i can tell that it's really sapped my energy. so, i told him that i'm trying not to do sugar anymore and have been fighting my cravings. i still drink coffee with cream in the morning but without all the sugar. i'm literally on the second day of no refined sugar and i feel horrible. i have a headache. i feel depressed. i'm having a hard time getting off the couch. if it weren't for my ds i wouldn't do anything. so, how long does this feeling last? also, i've decided not to do refined sugar but had blue agave nectar today in a homemade treat. is that ok? or does it make this feeling worse? can't wait to feel better.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbee* 
i'm literally on the second day of no refined sugar and i feel horrible. i have a headache. i feel depressed. i'm having a hard time getting off the couch. if it weren't for my ds i wouldn't do anything. so, how long does this feeling last?

Usually about a week or so. While you're trying to detox, I would avoid even agave, because it can feed the cravings. Once you're past detox, it may be easier to include a bit of agave or honey in your diet without cravings.


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi Everyone! So glad to have found you. Thanks Barbee for linking me!
I definitely need to kick sugar once again. Off to read the previous 9 pages (!) and catch up.


----------



## Barbee (Nov 27, 2004)

you're welcome!
actually i'm feeling much better since my last post. i'm still a bit sluggish, but not bad like before. i can almost feel my body becoming more balanced. the older i get, the more sensitive my chemistry has become. anyway, i've managed to fight cravings with agave sweetened treats that taste similar to peanut butter cups. i don't measure anything. these are all guestimates, so you might need to tweak it a bit.
about 1/2 cup coconut oil
1/4 cup peanut or almond butter
unsweetened cocoa (i'm going to try it with unsweetened baking chocolate next but this was all i had)
enough agave to make it taste good to you
heat all of this up on the stove and then freeze it. i have mini muffin tins but ice cube trays would work as well. they taste like i'm cheating. i don't get that rush that i usually get with refined sugar but i also don't get the let down and i'm still getting a treat. ds loves them too. i need to make some more to get me through pms which is just around the corner AND i'll be at a beach house celebrating my friend's bday where i know they'll have a cake. this will be a real test! if i can make it through this weekend, i can make it through anything. wish me luck!
so, i'm on 5 days now and going strong.


----------



## Barbee (Nov 27, 2004)

after a month, i'm still sugar free!!!! i know some snuck in with a spaghetti sauce and another time with ketchup but that didn't seem to activate any cravings. i'm motivated by the weight loss and by the fact that i don't want to feel the withdrawals ever again. i've also discovered that i'm craving healthier foods these days and things that didn't seem that sweet to me, like sauted carrots and zucchini, now taste super sweet. i also love the fact that my ds isn't getting very much sugar in his diet either.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm back on the wagon. Honest. I'm really trying to do something about the weight, but am still aiming to go sugar-free rather than just substitute artificial sweeteners for sugar the way I did last time round. I think that's a big part of the reason why it didn't work for me, because I hadn't actually changed my eating habits that significantly.
Weirdly, in two weeks, I appear to have lost my sweet tooth







: How'd that happen?


----------



## Barbee (Nov 27, 2004)

bump


----------

